# Meet Charlie, the new guy.



## Hankbetta (Aug 11, 2009)

I wasn't going to get another betta after Ollie died, but I just couldn't pass Charlie up, he's so pretty!!


----------



## Lady Ivy (Aug 1, 2009)

How handsome he is


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats on the new betta!!! He's pretty!!


----------



## JennyBean (Sep 18, 2009)

his colors are very cool, hes very pretty


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Very nice. Is that a biorb?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I love his coloring! Very nice.


----------



## ElmoFish (Jul 18, 2009)

He's cute, looks just like my Giovanni who passed away a while back.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

VERY nice colors! i saw one like that today! cute


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice! What a cutie


----------



## Hankbetta (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks guys! He's still doing swell. I love how he has a design on his fins, there's like little blue dots, but unfortunately I don't have a great enough camera to capture it and he hasn't had his fins all splayed out. 

And yes, it is a biOrb. Little 4 gallon one, I believe they call it a baby biOrb.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

very beautifull!!


----------



## Jessiefish (Oct 2, 2009)

Hankbetta said:


> And yes, it is a biOrb. Little 4 gallon one, I believe they call it a baby biOrb.


How's it workin' for you and Charlie (who is a cutie-pie, BTW)? I've seen them and think they're really nice-looking tanks, but wasn't sure about water flow, etc.


----------



## Hankbetta (Aug 11, 2009)

Well Charlie is doing good, the flow doesn't seem to be too bad for bettas. But I can see it being problematic if your fish can't swim properly.


----------

